# A Dozen Giant Skeletons Found in the Golan...



## Lowjack

Incredible find , this is the second Find of Giant Skeletons.


http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/bib...&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## NCHillbilly

I see that also from looking at the site that the remains of a Nazi officer were recently found inside a 100 year old catfish, wild chimpanzees have now learned to make and use fire and cook their food, and that a 40-ft long extinct Megaladon shark was caught by fishermen in Pakistan. I'm surprised that other news media sites repress these types of stories.


----------



## apoint

There has been several giants found of this size in the past and not just in Israel. I for one will believe the Bible. There are several places in the bible that speak of Giants.


----------



## NCHillbilly

There were accounts of giant skeletons found in the eastern US back in the late 1700s/early 1800s. The Cherokee also have a tradition of a race of giants. I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.



Not to mention the accompanying photograph is obviously a photoshop job.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> There were accounts of giant skeletons found in the eastern US back in the late 1700s/early 1800s. The Cherokee also have a tradition of a race of giants. I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.





Those were the "Azgens". Supposedly, the Welsh, who came to this continent in 1170 AD, with the Welsh prince, Madoc. 

It is some interesting study, for sure. I`ve done some extensive research on it, and it does make a lot of sense. Especially when you take into account the downfall of some of the Missisippian and Hopewell cultures, and the possible introduction of Old World diseases.


----------



## doenightmare

NCHillbilly said:


> There were accounts of giant skeletons found in the eastern US back in the late 1700s/early 1800s. The Cherokee also have a tradition of a race of giants. I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.



I saw a documentary about giant skeletons found in MN and WI. Interesting topic that raises biblical and possibly crypto issues if true. NCH is spot on about the referenced link though.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> Those were the "Azgens". Supposedly, the Welsh, who came to this continent in 1170 AD, with the Welsh prince, Madoc.
> 
> It is some interesting study, for sure. I`ve done some extensive research on it, and it does make a lot of sense. Especially when you take into account the downfall of some of the Missisippian and Hopewell cultures, and the possible introduction of Old World diseases.



There is some pretty good evidence for Madoc coming here. I have a couple books that are fairly convincing. One theory is that the Mandan Indians were the last remnant of the Welsh bloodline, intermixed with Native American blood for hundreds of years. Louis and Clark described them as having completely different religious and cultural systems from any other tribes in the area. And apparently commonly had a percentage of people in the tribe with red hair and blue eyes.

Unfortunately, they were completely wiped out by smallpox in the early 1800s. 

I believe that folks from all over the world have been coming here for thousands of years.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> There is some pretty good evidence for Madoc coming here. I have a couple books that are fairly convincing. One theory is that the Mandan Indians were the last remnant of the Welsh bloodline, intermixed with Native American blood for hundreds of years. Louis and Clark described them as having completely different religious and cultural systems from any other tribes in the area. And apparently commonly had a percentage of people in the tribe with red hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were completely wiped out by smallpox in the early 1800s.
> 
> I believe that folks from all over the world have been coming here for thousands of years.




One of these days, we shall have a long interesting talk over a fire, you and me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> One of these days, we shall have a long interesting talk over a fire, you and me.



It's on my bucket list. Seriously.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

NCHillbilly said:


> I believe that folks from all over the world have been coming here for thousands of years.



I believe it's fairly obvious that statement is true. Folks just don't seem to want to believe that people could make those types of journeys in antiquity, but why not? It's a mistake to think that people thousands of years ago were any less intelligent or curious than we are today. If anything, they were probably more curious.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I believe it's fairly obvious that statement is true. Folks just don't seem to want to believe that people could make those types of journeys in antiquity, but why not? It's a mistake to think that people thousands of years ago were any less intelligent or curious than we are today. If anything, they were probably more curious.



If the Egyptians could build pyramids that are designed according to advanced astronomical principles, they could probably build a ship that could float across the Atlantic. The Vikings did it in 1,000 AD. Pyramids in South America and cocaine traces found in Egyptian mummies pretty much bear that fact out. Not to mention Olmec sculptures that look exactly like African people.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Nicodemus said:


> Those were the "Azgens". Supposedly, the Welsh, who came to this continent in 1170 AD, with the Welsh prince, Madoc.
> 
> It is some interesting study, for sure. I`ve done some extensive research on it, and it does make a lot of sense. Especially when you take into account the downfall of some of the Missisippian and Hopewell cultures, and the possible introduction of Old World diseases.



I read a book on Madoc several years ago. The premise was that he sailed to America, returned to Wales for settlers, then sailed back. There are rock walls on the Cumberland Plateau that are attributed to the Welsh. Many believe the Mungelon folks in SW VA and E Tenn were Welsh mixed with natives.

I am in Newfoundland this week and there are Viking settlements dating back over 1000 years. A new one was found in March.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jeff Phillips said:


> I read a book on Madoc several years ago. The premise was that he sailed to America, returned to Wales for settlers, then sailed back. There are rock walls on the Cumberland Plateau that are attributed to the Welsh. Many believe the Mungelon folks in SW VA and E Tenn were Welsh mixed with natives.
> 
> I am in Newfoundland this week and there are Viking settlements dating back over 1000 years. A new one was found in March.





The Welsh, Vikings, Phoenecians, and others create an interesting point of view on the early history of this country, and who visited it in the past, Jeff. I`m sure more discoveries will come to light in the future. I really hope I can see some of them.


----------



## apoint

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Not to mention the accompanying photograph is obviously a photoshop job.



Please explain "obviously a Photoshop job."


----------



## apoint

I also seriously doubt the Egyptians built the pyramids. Who can move a 200 ton rock several miles then put it up 100 ft  and do this continuously every 10 minutes? Isn't happening now or by primitive people. Also those huge stones were cut precisely as lasers...
  I would like a good answer to this one???


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I have seen block of solid rock in the Temple Mount in Jerusalem that are estimated to weigh over 400 tons that were moved in and precisely placed.  We know when they were put there during the reign of Herod, about 2000 years ago.  I have yet to figure out how a group of men could even start to carve that out, much less move it and put it in place.


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have seen block of solid rock in the Temple Mount in Jerusalem that are estimated to weigh over 400 tons that were moved in and precisely placed.  We know when they were put there during the reign of Herod, about 2000 years ago.  I have yet to figure out how a group of men could even start to carve that out, much less move it and put it in place.


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Prolly not by normal men.. And not during Herod's time..

From THE BOOK OF JASHER

 1.“And their judges and rulers (which were the giants at this time) went to the daughters of men and took their wives by force from their husbands according to their choice, and son of men of those days took from the cattle of the earth, the beasts of field, and fowls of the air, and taught the mixture of animals of one species with the other, in order therewith to provoke the Lord; and God saw that the whole earth and it was corrupt, for all flesh had corrupted its ways upon earth, all men and all animals.”


----------



## apoint

more thought provoking reading...
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/gigantes/hiddenproofsgiantrace.html


----------



## NE GA Pappy

apoint said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Prolly not by normal men..
> 
> From THE BOOK OF JASHER
> 
> 1.“And their judges and rulers (which were the giants at this time) went to the daughters of men and took their wives by force from their husbands according to their choice, and son of men of those days took from the cattle of the earth, the beasts of field, and fowls of the air, and taught the mixture of animals of one species with the other, in order therewith to provoke the Lord; and God saw that the whole earth and it was corrupt, for all flesh had corrupted its ways upon earth, all men and all animals.”




Dude..... 

Herod.... as in Herod the Great.  Born 74BC or so.... 

The Herod that was ruling when Jesus was born.  That is a totally different timeframe than that of your example.

This was just 2000 years ago.  They carved the stones out of Mount Moriah and built a citadel, and the arches that support the temple mount. The western wall has some of the 400 tons stones in it.


----------



## Artfuldodger

apoint said:


> I also seriously doubt the Egyptians built the pyramids. Who can move a 200 ton rock several miles then put it up 100 ft  and do this continuously every 10 minutes? Isn't happening now or by primitive people. Also those huge stones were cut precisely as lasers...
> I would like a good answer to this one???



Have you ever read about Coral Castle? The builder used stones that weighed tons and they don't know how he did it;

The Incredible Mystery of Coral Castle

http://www.rense.com/general39/coral.htm


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> Dude.....
> 
> Herod.... as in Herod the Great.  Born 74BC or so....
> 
> The Herod that was ruling when Jesus was born.  That is a totally different timeframe than that of your example.
> 
> This was just 2000 years ago.  They carved the stones out of Mount Moriah and built a citadel, and the arches that support the temple mount. The western wall has some of the 400 tons stones in it.



Yes I very well Know Herod during Yeshua' time. I am saying those 400 ton stones were already there and were built on top of by Herod.


----------



## apoint

Artfuldodger said:


> Have you ever read about Coral Castle? The builder used stones that weighed tons and they don't know how he did it;
> 
> The Incredible Mystery of Coral Castle
> 
> http://www.rense.com/general39/coral.htm



Yep, how about that..


----------



## NE GA Pappy

apoint said:


> Yes I very well Know Herod during Yeshua' time. I am saying those 400 ton stones were already there and were built on top of by Herod.



How do you figure that?  do you think the temple mount was built on top of something that was already laid out?  What about the aquaduct that is cut at the base of that 400 ton stone, you think somebody else planned all that out?

and those stones are laid so that the archways for the courtyard are supported on them.  Reckon that was done for ole Herod too?  

Maybe the tunnels for the aquaducts to feed fresh water to Cesarea was made but someone else also, and Herod just thought about adding the  carved stone part to carry the water.

If you ever saw it, you would realize just how ridiculous this assumption would be.  It is totally obvious that this is a planned construction from the base to the top of the wall, and that it was done at one time, by a specific group of stone masons.    Now, I don't know how they move those rocks, and how they positioned them, but they did.


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> How do you figure that?  do you think the temple mount was built on top of something that was already laid out?  What about the aquaduct that is cut at the base of that 400 ton stone, you think somebody else planned all that out?
> 
> and those stones are laid so that the archways for the courtyard are supported on them.  Reckon that was done for ole Herod too?
> 
> Maybe the tunnels for the aquaducts to feed fresh water to Cesarea was made but someone else also, and Herod just thought about adding the  carved stone part to carry the water.
> 
> If you ever saw it, you would realize just how ridiculous this assumption would be.  It is totally obvious that this is a planned construction from the base to the top of the wall, and that it was done at one time, by a specific group of stone masons.    Now, I don't know how they move those rocks, and how they positioned them, but they did.



It is well established the 400/600 ton slab foundations were put in place at a much earlier time than Herod. The 400 ton slabs are cut much more precisely and are not as crude as the much smaller stones above them. A novice can see the difference easily..


If you compare the foundations of the Temple of Jerusalem and Baalbek, then immediately catch the eye the same technology and the installation of megaliths: straight and level surface, precise installation, the rectangular holes on the sides of the blocks, which appears to have been used for transporting them. Perhaps these foundations — the result of the labor of one unknown civilization? Moreover, given the smaller size of megalithic blocks on Mount Moriah can be assumed that this foundation is older.


----------



## apoint

Good nite, have to go to work in the am.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

apoint said:


> I also seriously doubt the Egyptians built the pyramids. Who can move a 200 ton rock several miles then put it up 100 ft  and do this continuously every 10 minutes? Isn't happening now or by primitive people. Also those huge stones were cut precisely as lasers...
> I would like a good answer to this one???



It's a mistake to think the ancient Egyptians were some sort of savages. They were a very advanced and organized society. Cutting sandstone to precise angles isn't that very hard, it's easier today with diamond embedded wet cut wire saws, but it was certainly possible for the Egyptians, especially if you consider they had an essentially unlimited supply of slave or religiously motivated labor.  The same with moving the stones. Building a super-accurately aligned pyramid doesn't take GPS located laser transits accurate to 1mm, it makes it easier, but it can be done without them.  

I believe much of modern technology has made us stupider as a society. Take GPS navigation on boats, if I want to shoot a missile through a widow a thousand miles away, yep, I need GPS. If I'm on a sailboat in the middle of the Atlantic, I just need to know roughly where I am.  I can't do it, but I have friends that can use a sextant and get a position fix as close to my GPS fix that is needed for  general sailing needs. 

Remember that ancient peoples had GON Forum, no TV, only time on their hands. Look at the renaissance stone sculptures, with enough time anything can be done.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

apoint said:


> Please explain "obviously a Photoshop job."



Oh, I don't know.  If you can't look at that picture and tell that the man in the hardhat has been digitally overlaid into a picture with a skeleton, maybe you haven't been around the internet much.  That picture is a composite of two pictures, and it's glaringly obvious.  The lighting and shading is the biggest giveaway to me.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I don't no much about the Temple construction but it does look interesting. I'd like to see it first hand.

Here are some pics of the various layers underneath;

http://earthbeforeflood.com/megalithic_blocks_on_the_temple_mount_in_jerusalem.html

If it was built on an older foundation, what was this older structure? An older ancient temple?


----------



## apoint

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't no much about the Temple construction but it does look interesting. I'd like to see it first hand.
> 
> Here are some pics of the various layers underneath
> 
> 
> 
> http://earthbeforeflood.com/megalithic_blocks_on_the_temple_mount_in_jerusalem.html
> 
> If it was built on an older foundation, what was this older structure? An older ancient temple?



All those pic are photoshoped you can tell by the shadows. 
The earlier larger foundation slabs were for a Walmart.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

apoint said:


> All those pic are photoshoped you can tell by the shadows.
> The earlier larger foundation slabs were for a Walmart.



A quick Google search, easily within the capabilities of most school children, reveals the true source of the "giants" photograph.

They weren't "giants" at all, and they weren't found in the Golan Heights.  They were medieval graves found in Scotland.  







And the worker in the hardhat, apparently was in fact measuring a grave site, but not the one he's pictured next to in the "giant" article.






If you look at the original picture with an eye for the details, the man in the hardhat just doesn't look right.  The shadows and light in the grave don't match up to the shadows and light on the man.  And look at his measuring tape.  Why is he measuring only part way across the grave?  It just doesn't fit.


----------



## apoint

I see you are correct N. Ga. 
So do you think the Bibles giants as Goliath could be true? 
There are many other story's of 12 skeletons.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

apoint said:


> I see you are correct N. Ga.
> So do you think the Bibles giants as Goliath could be true?



Absolutely.  The children of Anak were giants.


----------



## apoint

N. GA, didn't know if you checked out this site. interesting read.
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/gigantes/hiddenproofsgiantrace.html


----------



## Terminal Idiot

What year/time frame are you suggesting that there were "giants" on earth? What do you think was meant by the term giant? Meaning, was a giant someone who was 6'6" when everyone else was 5'3". Or do you think (your interpretation of the bible) that a giant was a truly massive entity, as we imagine them today?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Goliath was 9'9" tall.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't no much about the Temple construction but it does look interesting. I'd like to see it first hand.
> 
> Here are some pics of the various layers underneath;
> 
> http://earthbeforeflood.com/megalithic_blocks_on_the_temple_mount_in_jerusalem.html
> 
> If it was built on an older foundation, what was this older structure? An older ancient temple?




this is a picture of some of the tunnels under the temple courtyard.  Our group and guide, it was taken April, 2015


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't no much about the Temple construction but it does look interesting. I'd like to see it first hand.
> 
> Here are some pics of the various layers underneath;
> 
> http://earthbeforeflood.com/megalithic_blocks_on_the_temple_mount_in_jerusalem.html
> 
> If it was built on an older foundation, what was this older structure? An older ancient temple?



Those pictures are mostly of the western wall of the temple mount that where buried for centuries. The Israeli government has been able to excavate those walls since they capture that part of Jerusalem back in 1967.  Before then, the arabs left it buried so they could deny that jews ever lived there.


----------



## JimD

Terminal,

The Bible gives the sizes of many giants, including Goliath and King Og. There are also accounts in America from Spanish Conquistadors, who returned home and wrote about them. The Native Americans also have stories of giants. There have also been bones found in NA which are extremely large. The book of Enoch goes into great detail about how the giants came to be.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

this picture from the internet shows one of the blocks of stone that they estimate to be over 400 ton, with the lady standing in front of it.  The smaller stones on top of there were placed during the rebuilding temple.  The smooth stones at the base are from when Herod built the temple ~20 BC.  You can tell that Herod spent a bunch of money smoothing those stones, and they were all underground.  Makes me wonder what the stone work above the ground looked like.  It had to be spectacular.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

apoint said:


> It is well established the 400/600 ton slab foundations were put in place at a much earlier time than Herod. The 400 ton slabs are cut much more precisely and are not as crude as the much smaller stones above them. A novice can see the difference easily..
> 
> 
> If you compare the foundations of the Temple of Jerusalem and Baalbek, then immediately catch the eye the same technology and the installation of megaliths: straight and level surface, precise installation, the rectangular holes on the sides of the blocks, which appears to have been used for transporting them. Perhaps these foundations — the result of the labor of one unknown civilization? Moreover, given the smaller size of megalithic blocks on Mount Moriah can be assumed that this foundation is older.



the smaller stones on top are the result of the temple being rebuilt after the 70ad Babylonian capture of the jews.  Herod was a great builder, as seen all  over the middle east in his construction of aquaducts, the seaside resort at Cesaeria, the mountain top fort at Masada and the YUGE cisterns there that could collect enough rain water from one rain to supply the city for 2 years.

There is no evidence that the 400 ton blocks were anyone elses work except that of Herod.


----------



## Mako22

Ancient peoples were capable of great feats of engineering. Read up on Herod's harbor at Caesarea Maritima. He used Roman hydroponic concrete to build a concrete floor for the sea bed and built jetties to create a man made harbor.


----------



## apoint

Woodsman69 said:


> Ancient peoples were capable of great feats of engineering. Read up on Herod's harbor at Caesarea Maritima. He used Roman hydroponic concrete to build a concrete floor for the sea bed and built jetties to create a man made harbor.



Very true, the Jews and Romans were great builders at Herods time. I personally think the ancient people were smarter than we are today.


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> the smaller stones on top are the result of the temple being rebuilt after the 70ad Babylonian capture of the jews.  Herod was a great builder, as seen all  over the middle east in his construction of aquaducts, the seaside resort at Cesaeria, the mountain top fort at Masada and the YUGE cisterns there that could collect enough rain water from one rain to supply the city for 2 years.
> 
> There is no evidence that the 400 ton blocks were anyone elses work except that of Herod.




You keep saying that does not make it true.
Please show evidence the 400 ton slabs were Herod's

This may give you a perspective of very ancient 600 ton slabs just north of Israel.
http://www.ancient-origins.net/news...ithic-block-antiquity-revealed-baalbek-002385


----------



## Mako22

I believe its also at or near Caesarea where Herod the great had a swimming pool. It was a natural bowl shaped depression in a rock formation near the sea and Herod had an aqueduct built to bring fresh water into it. The water spilled out the other side so it was always full of clean water.


----------



## JimD

Anyone know much about the tower of babble? I know a guy who was in Iraq and saw the foundation of it which is still there. He said it was a couple MILES in length/width. If you read the dead Sea scrolls/Book of Jubillees, it gives the size of it, which is somewhere around 1700ish feet high if I remember correctly. They did things back then we couldn't even begin to do today.


----------



## apoint

JimD said:


> Anyone know much about the tower of babble? I know a guy who was in Iraq and saw the foundation of it which is still there. He said it was a couple MILES in length/width. If you read the dead Sea scrolls/Book of Jubillees, it gives the size of it, which is somewhere around 1700ish feet high if I remember correctly. They did things back then we couldn't even begin to do today.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
Nimrod did things back then that were taught to them by the fallen angels and or giants.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Woodsman69 said:


> I believe its also at or near Caesarea where Herod the great had a swimming pool. It was a natural bowl shaped depression in a rock formation near the sea and Herod had an aqueduct built to bring fresh water into it. The water spilled out the other side so it was always full of clean water.



I have a picture of that on my file server at work. I can't access it from here, or I would load the picture up for you. The prison were Paul was held in Caesarea was just to the right of the pool, and below the main floor of the palace Herod built.  I have a picture of the mosaic floor there also.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

apoint said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> You keep saying that does not make it true.
> Please show evidence the 400 ton slabs were Herod's



And you saying it wasn't doesn't make it any less likely that it wasn't Herod's.  Maybe it was Herod that mined that sight. lol



One day they will find a stone down there,under the temple, engraved with Herod's name and dated 25BC.... lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy

check out this article on the Temple Mount.  

http://www.generationword.com/jerusalem101/33-ashlar-stones.html


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> check out this article on the Temple Mount.
> 
> http://www.generationword.com/jerusalem101/33-ashlar-stones.html



Great article but does not have a clue how 600 ton slabs might have been moved.
 Only the fallen angels or giants knew or gave the knowledge is my theory. Also the Egyptians were descendants of Nimrod hence tower of babel and pyramids. Nimrod had the genealogy and or knowledge of the fallen angel/giants.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

that is my point exactly.  You don't have a clue and choose to believe that some giants moved them there in the distant past, in the shape that Herod could use, and left them there.  

I choose to believe that if you get enough oxen and men around an object, you would be surprised what they can move and put in place.


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> that is my point exactly.  You don't have a clue and choose to believe that some giants moved them there in the distant past, in the shape that Herod could use, and left them there.
> 
> I choose to believe that if you get enough oxen and men around an object, you would be surprised what they can move and put in place.



Your welcome to believe Herod moved 600 ton slabs in his time. 
I know for a fact the 600 ton slabs were there long before Herod. It is also very well known that ancient people built on top of older structures.
 I am also saying great knowledge came from the fallen angels or giants long before Herod.
 Pappy do you know David Woods


----------



## NE GA Pappy

how do you know the stones at the bottom of the temple mount were there before Herod, for a fact?

I know a David Woods, not sure if it is who you are referring to.


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> how do you know the stones at the bottom of the temple mount were there before Herod, for a fact?
> 
> I know a David Woods, not sure if it is who you are referring to.



David is as tall as a troll and has super human powers and is disguised looking and acting like a backwoods Toccoa mtn man. He catches 10 lb rainbow trout with his pointed teeth and said to levitate huge stone slabs.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

nope, that ain't the David Woods I know.  David is about 23, in college and his dad, Brian, is a local pharmacist


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> nope, that ain't the David Woods I know.  David is about 23, in college and his dad, Brian, is a local pharmacist



My David is about 50 yrs and unforgettable.
 Back to the subject of megaliths, I use to do studies on ancient ruins and unexplained megaliths cut to laser precession and stacked in high walls. all over the world are truly unexplained masonry phenomena  and the experts in all cases have a hard time to even imagine normal men doing this. These by the farthest reach of the imagination can not be moved by man and beast let alone cut to laser precession and stacked to extreme heights. Not my words but those of the experts.


----------



## apoint

try this site for 12k yr old antiquity stones.
http://earthbeforeflood.com/megalithic_blocks_of_south_america.html


----------



## NE GA Pappy

one thing that stood out to me in that write up was that a cosmologist dated the stones to 14000 to 17000 years ago.  

first, a cosmologist is not trained in archaeology and not trained to date those carving.

2, there is not any real scientific way to day those rocks. They can't be dated by C14, and there is not any other artifacts around that can date them.

3. the 290 day calendar isn't really remarkable.  Calendars have been different lengths across history.  and a 30 hours day?  What happened?  the rotation of the earth has sped up over the millenia?  That makes no sense at all.

So, how can any speculation on how the stones were carved or when they were carved be credible with this article?


----------



## WaltL1

apoint said:


> try this site for 12k yr old antiquity stones.
> http://earthbeforeflood.com/megalithic_blocks_of_south_america.html


I'm curious, did you happen to read the About the Author section of the website you provided?  If not you might want to.
Although I admit his claim that the first inhabitants of the earth were lizard people was kind of interesting.
Also interesting was his claim in a book he wrote that ruts found in the earth were made by non-humans driving all terrain vehicles like 14 million years ago.


----------



## Mako22

It is established fact that Herod did not move those blocks! At least 500 years before men in giant black helicopters moved them for reasons that the small brains in this forum will never understand. I alone hold this information and learned it from reading some gold plates I found in an ancient land fill left behind by intelligent mastodons!


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> one thing that stood out to me in that write up was that a cosmologist dated the stones to 14000 to 17000 years ago.
> 
> first, a cosmologist is not trained in archaeology and not trained to date those carving.
> 
> 2, there is not any real scientific way to day those rocks. They can't be dated by C14, and there is not any other artifacts around that can date them.
> 
> 3. the 290 day calendar isn't really remarkable.  Calendars have been different lengths across history.  and a 30 hours day?  What happened?  the rotation of the earth has sped up over the millenia?  That makes no sense at all.
> 
> So, how can any speculation on how the stones were carved or when they were carved be credible with this article?



that site is not to prove anything.. just an interesting read.


----------



## apoint

WaltL1 said:


> I'm curious, did you happen to read the About the Author section of the website you provided?  If not you might want to.
> Although I admit his claim that the first inhabitants of the earth were lizard people was kind of interesting.
> Also interesting was his claim in a book he wrote that ruts found in the earth were made by non-humans driving all terrain vehicles like 14 million years ago.


 --------------------------------------------------------------------
No I did not read about lizard people or all terrains. 
  I will have to go back to see that.
I did not post it for facts but interesting stuff.


----------



## apoint

WaltL1 said:


> I'm curious, did you happen to read the About the Author section of the website you provided?  If not you might want to.
> Although I admit his claim that the first inhabitants of the earth were lizard people was kind of interesting.
> Also interesting was his claim in a book he wrote that ruts found in the earth were made by non-humans driving all terrain vehicles like 14 million years ago.



I did not see anything about lizard people but what I did read was not what I believe.
 When they started writing in Russian and talking 12 k years ago I stopped reading.
  I actually believe the world is 6k yrs old as the Bible states.


----------



## apoint

Woodsman69 said:


> It is established fact that Herod did not move those blocks! At least 500 years before men in giant black helicopters moved them for reasons that the small brains in this forum will never understand. I alone hold this information and learned it from reading some gold plates I found in an ancient land fill left behind by intelligent mastodons!



You left out bigfoot, UFO and lock ness. Prolly ought to get back on your meds.


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> one thing that stood out to me in that write up was that a cosmologist dated the stones to 14000 to 17000 years ago.
> 
> first, a cosmologist is not trained in archaeology and not trained to date those carving.
> 
> 2, there is not any real scientific way to day those rocks. They can't be dated by C14, and there is not any other artifacts around that can date them.
> 
> 3. the 290 day calendar isn't really remarkable.  Calendars have been different lengths across history.  and a 30 hours day?  What happened?  the rotation of the earth has sped up over the millenia?  That makes no sense at all.
> 
> So, how can any speculation on how the stones were carved or when they were carved be credible with this article?



True, stones cant be carbon dated. It was just an interesting read that I don't agree with any of it.
 Don't ask me to explain what I don't believe.
 By natural state, everything runs down not speeds up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

now there is your answer... Bigfeets.


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> now there is your answer... Bigfeets.



To be truthful, there are a lot of unexplained stuff in the word of ancient times.
 A lot of people don't believe the Bible because of the super natural story's. That's why I keep going back to the fallen angels for explaination's


----------



## NE GA Pappy

dude, if you can explain Hezekiah's tunnel, you have done well.

2 groups of men starting to tunnel on different sides of a mountian, tunneling toward each other, for over 1750 feet, and holding a .6% grade, and meeting in the middle.  

They didn't have lazers, compasses, or anything to direct them underground, but they did it.  HOW?


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> dude, if you can explain Hezekiah's tunnel, you have done well.
> 
> 2 groups of men starting to tunnel on different sides of a mountian, tunneling toward each other, for over 1750 feet, and holding a .6% grade, and meeting in the middle.
> 
> They didn't have lazers, compasses, or anything to direct them underground, but they did it.  HOW?



Dang if I know. My point is, north of Israel is Mount Hermon were the fallen angels came to earth. Baalbek in Lebanon is 45 mi from Hermon and where the largest stones are and very much like the temple mount 600 ton stones. Mount Herman is not that far from Mount Moriah. Baalbek was a religious center and so was the temple mount.
 Now when talking moving 600/800 ton stones and carving them precisely would be supernatural feats as in the knowledge of the fallen angels.


----------



## NCHillbilly

People thousands of years ago all over the world carved and moved huge stone slabs. Without supernatural influence. Look at the Incan and Mayan ruins in South and Central America. Stonehenge. Stone pyramids in southeast Asia. Huge stone statues on Easter Island. 

I think we don't give the ancient ones enough credit. They may not have had our technology, but they were just as intelligent as we are, and a lot handier. Heck, an old guy in Greece about 3,000 years ago figured the circumference of the earth using a stick, a well, and some shadows. The best measurement we have now is only 41 miles difference in his. 

The Mayans not only moved huge stones, they could predict astronomical events like eclipses and such with amazing accuracy. Our pioneer ancestors here in America did, built, and moved things as a matter of course without machinery that most of us would consider impossible today. Humans are amazing critters when they set their mind to doing something.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> I think we don't give the ancient ones enough credit. They may not have had our technology, but they were just as intelligent as we are, and a lot handier. Heck, an old guy in Greece about 3,000 years ago figured the circumference of the earth using a stick, a well, and some shadows. The best measurement we have now is only 41 miles difference in his.




No way he could have done that without help from ...........


----------



## apoint

NCHillbilly said:


> People thousands of years ago all over the world carved and moved huge stone slabs. Without supernatural influence. Look at the Incan and Mayan ruins in South and Central America. Stonehenge. Stone pyramids in southeast Asia. Huge stone statues on Easter Island.
> 
> I think we don't give the ancient ones enough credit. They may not have had our technology, but they were just as intelligent as we are, and a lot handier. Heck, an old guy in Greece about 3,000 years ago figured the circumference of the earth using a stick, a well, and some shadows. The best measurement we have now is only 41 miles difference in his.
> 
> The Mayans not only moved huge stones, they could predict astronomical events like eclipses and such with amazing accuracy. Our pioneer ancestors here in America did, built, and moved things as a matter of course without machinery that most of us would consider impossible today. Humans are amazing critters when they set their mind to doing something.



I have taken all that into consideration and you cant prove your statement  no more than I can prove mine. I agree the ancients were smart and did incredible stuff but most of the stones were movable,, 800 tons another entirely different story.
 Nothing new under the Son.


----------



## apoint

To be clear on my point.
 The fallen angels gave the secrets of technology to move the 800 plus ton blocks and many other great wonders.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

apoint said:


> Dang if I know. My point is, north of Israel is Mount Hermon were the fallen angels came to earth. Baalbek in Lebanon is 45 mi from Hermon and where the largest stones are and very much like the temple mount 600 ton stones. Mount Herman is not that far from Mount Moriah. Baalbek was a religious center and so was the temple mount.
> Now when talking moving 600/800 ton stones and carving them precisely would be supernatural feats as in the knowledge of the fallen angels.



Dude, I have stood on Mt Hermon, and on Mount Moriah. They are quite a bit apart. Mt Hermon is way up in northern Israel, at the Lebanon and Jordan border.  You have to leave there, go thru Nazareth, down thru the Jezeral valley, by Mt Carmel, and all the way down to Jerusalem to get to Mt Moriah.  I don't know that 800 ton stones could make that trip today, much less 2000 years ago.  It is plain to see on Mt Moriah where the stones for the temple base were cut from and where they were placed.  I have been at the base of the temple, where the first stone is carved for part of the face and still attached and bedded into the mountain on the back side.  

You really ought to make a trip over there and see it with your own eyes. It is an amazing thing to behold.
When you see the underground sidewalks that run from the Siloam pool up to the temple mount, and walk up the  carved from bedrock steps up to the southern entrance to the temple you begin to understand the thousands of men and millions of man hours it took to built that courtyard.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

NCHillbilly said:


> People thousands of years ago all over the world carved and moved huge stone slabs. Without supernatural influence. Look at the Incan and Mayan ruins in South and Central America. Stonehenge. Stone pyramids in southeast Asia. Huge stone statues on Easter Island.
> 
> I think we don't give the ancient ones enough credit. They may not have had our technology, but they were just as intelligent as we are, and a lot handier. Heck, an old guy in Greece about 3,000 years ago figured the circumference of the earth using a stick, a well, and some shadows. The best measurement we have now is only 41 miles difference in his.
> 
> The Mayans not only moved huge stones, they could predict astronomical events like eclipses and such with amazing accuracy. Our pioneer ancestors here in America did, built, and moved things as a matter of course without machinery that most of us would consider impossible today. Humans are amazing critters when they set their mind to doing something.



did you see the article in the past couple weeks about the mayan temples and 5 sided pyramid on top of the NC mountain?


----------



## apoint

NE GA Pappy said:


> Dude, I have stood on Mt Hermon, and on Mount Moriah. They are quite a bit apart. Mt Hermon is way up in northern Israel, at the Lebanon and Jordan border.  You have to leave there, go thru Nazareth, down thru the Jezeral valley, by Mt Carmel, and all the way down to Jerusalem to get to Mt Moriah.  I don't know that 800 ton stones could make that trip today, much less 2000 years ago.  It is plain to see on Mt Moriah where the stones for the temple base were cut from and where they were placed.  I have been at the base of the temple, where the first stone is carved for part of the face and still attached and bedded into the mountain on the back side.
> 
> You really ought to make a trip over there and see it with your own eyes. It is an amazing thing to behold.
> When you see the underground sidewalks that run from the Siloam pool up to the temple mount, and walk up the  carved from bedrock steps up to the southern entrance to the temple you begin to understand the thousands of men and millions of man hours it took to built that courtyard.


---------------------------------------------------------------
Show me where I said the stones were moved from Mt Hermon to Mt Moriah????  GEESH.
 Once again, real SLOOW. The lost "Knowledge" and unearthly wonders and supernatural came from the fallen Angels from Mt Hermon. All the massive stone work is in that same area. Lebanon, Israel, Egypt. Etc.. Even South America at that time was trading cocaine to Egypt and that lost knowledge was spread around to the world's trade centers. Same reason many of the symbols and Icons you will see all over the ancient world.


----------

